# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fethullah GÖlen, Ölmeden TÖrkiye'ye DÖnemez!

## bozok

Kesnizani Tarikatığnı hiç duymadınız. üünkü bu tarikat Türkiyeğde faaliyet göstermiyor. Irakğta çok faaldi bir zamanlar. Bu tarikat Saddam rejiminin kilit noktalarındaki ğkilitğ isimleri CIA, MOSSAD veya MI6 adına devşiren yapısı ile Saddamğın devrilmesinde çok etkin oldu. Kesnizani Tarikatığnın CIA ve MOSSAD tarafından etkin şekilde kullanıldığı bugün tartışılmayan bir gerçek.

Andıç ve günlük tartışmalarının çok öncelerinden ve hatta ilk Körfez Hareketiğnden beri Türkiyeğnin ğKesnizaniğ türü kendi içindeki yapılarla yakından ilgilendiği de biliniyor.

Türkiyeğde Kesnizani Tarikatığnın bir benzeri olarak faaliyet gösteren cemaatin Fethullah Gülenğe ait olduğu düşünülüyor. Nitekim Kesnizani Tarikatığnın kuşatma faaliyetleri ile Fethullah Hoca Cemaatiğnin devlete sirayet etme teknikleri birbiri ile örtüşüyor.


Kesnizani Tarikatı Barzani ve Talabaniğnin randevu defterlerini, ilişkide oldukları Saddamğın adamlarını, yine Barzani ve Talabaniğnin de desteği ile elde etmişlerdi. ğKesnizani deşifre olmasın.ğ diye Barzaniğnin ilişkileri ve merkezi kullanılmıştı.

Bugün Fethullah Gülen Cemaatiğnin de CIA ve MOSSAD tarafından aynı şekilde kullanıldığı tespit edilmiş durumda. 

*FETHULLAH HOCAğNIN
ZORUNLU İKAMETİNİN PERDE ARKASI*

28 şubat Kaosuğnda ne olduğunu bile anlamadan ABDğye uçmak zorunda kalan Fethullah Gülen o gün bugün sadece ğkullanılanğ etkili bir referans. 

Birileri bir şey yaptırmak istediklerinde ğHoca böyle istedi.ğ deniyor ve iş bitiyor. Gerçekten öyle istenip istenmediğini teyit etmek ise mümkün değil. 

ğHoca böyle istedi.ğ kilit cümlesi ile Cemaat istenilen yöne çevrilebiliyor ve istenildiği gibi kullanılıyor.

Cemaatğin devlet, özel sektör, medya, eğitim, sağlık, finans ve yurtdışı eğitim gibi hayli geniş bir yelpazeye yayılan faaliyetlerinin Fethullah Hoca tarafından da yönetilemeyeceği bugün ğiçerideğ utangaç utangaç ifade ediliyor.



CIA ve MOSSAD da *ğHoca böyle istedi*.ğ cümlesi ile her türlü operasyonu cemaat üzerinden yapabiliyor. 


Fethullah Gülenğin ABDğdeki zorunlu ikametinin ardında Türkiyeğde hapse girme tehlikesi yatmıyor. ğCIA ve MOSSAD Fethullah Gülen Cemaati üzerinden operasyon yapabilme imkanını kaybetmemekğ için ğHocağ ABDğde tutuluyor.


Fethullah Gülen ülmeden Türkiyeğye Dönemez!


Bu ğgerçekğ durum gösteriyor ki, Fethullah Gülen ölmeden Türkiyeğye dönemez. Dönerse Cemaatğin birçok faaliyetini kontrol edecek ve ğHoca böyle istedi.ğ diye yapılan birçok ğişiğ belki (!) sorgulayacak. Hoca, Cemaatğin, topluluğun faaliyetlerinin ve hatta Hocağnın kontrolden çıktığı ve ğTürkiye yörüngesiğnden ğHaçlı ve Siyonizm yörüngesineğ girildiği görülüyor.


Fethullah Gülen fenomeni incelenirken, geçmişinden bugüne yanındaki tüm isimlerin görüşleri derleniyor. Cemaatğin toplantıları ayrı ayrı analiz ediliyor. Ortaya çıkan tablo açık. 



1) Türkiyeğde devleti ele geçirmek.


2) İslami bir yönetimi tesis etmek. Bu konseptin organizasyonun toplum desteğini elde etmek için kullanıldığı tespit edilmiş durumda. Cemaatğin perde arkası ğİslamğı kullanarak devletin kilit noktalarına Cemaatğin, yani aslında CIA ve MOSSADğın adamlarını yerleştirmeyi hedefliyor ve başarıyor.


3) TSKğnın, Atatürkğün, Atatürkçülüğün, Türk Milleti ve Türk Devletiğnin tasfiyesi hedefleniyor. Ama Cemaat irrite olmasın diye buna ğDevleti İslamlaştırmakğ adı veriliyor. 


4) Yargı, iş dünyası ve TSK asıl ilgi alanını oluşturuyor.


5) Entelektüelleri ğparağ ve sair yollarla elde etmek 

en önemli etkinliklerinden.


6) ğOkullarda Atatürk köşeleri,

yurt dışındaki okullarda bir İstiklal Marşı,

bir Türkçe şoku ile herkesi sustururuz!ğ düşüncesi kabul edilmiş 

ve uygulanmış.


Cemaatğin gizli ve açık ajandası işte bundan ibaretğ.




*GENü NESLİN

ğHİZMETğ AşKININ İSTİSMARI*

Fethullah Gülen Hareketiğnin genç neslin ğAllahğa ve İslamğa hizmet, Hakğka hizmet!ğ düşüncesini, en çarpıcı şekilde kullanan yapı olduğu tespit ediliyor.

Aynen Kesnizani Tarikatı Gibi

Fethullah Hoca Cemaatiğnin şeması şöyle çıkarılmış;

1) Fethullah Gülen; Koç başı. En etkin isim. 

Onun ismi ğkoç başığ olarak kullanılıyor.

2) Fethullah Hocağnın yakın çevresi (Görünenler)

3) Asıl tehlikeli arka plan; burada Cemaatği yöneten asıl yapı var. Bunların talepleri ve ajandaları Hocağnın yakın çevresine yerleştirilmiş isimlerce Hocağya kabul ettiriliyor. Hoca kendisine kabul ettirilenleri, Cemaatğe emir olarak, ğHocağnın isteğiğ olarak aktarıyor.

4) Asıl ilginci, tehlikeli arka planda kimlerin bulunduğunu, Fethullah Hoca da bilmiyor; ama tahmin edebiliyor. Fakat Hoca ABDğde ğmahkumğ olduğu için elinden bir şey gelmiyor.

5) Geniş Cemaat kitlesi; tümü ile dini ve ulvi amaçlarla Cemaatğe destek veriyorlar. Toplumsal çözülmeden dolayı İslami bir yapıyı arzuluyorlar.

6) Menfaatçi Cemaatçiler; ticari gayelerle cemaatle ilişki içinde olanlar. Cemaatin alt yapısından yararlanmak belli bir bağış mukabili, yapının içinde yer alanlar. 

7) Para, statü, saygı görmek ve çalıştığı gizli servis istediği için Cemaatğe katılmış olan entelektüeller ve işadamları.




Yani ğFethullah Hocağnın Kontrol Ettiği Dini Alanğ İle

ğİstihbarat Servislerinin İdare Ettiği İstihbari Alanğdan

Oluşan Bir Yapıdır, 

Fethullah Gülen Cemaati!




Ancak Hocağnın tam bilmediği ama tahmin ettiği arka planla, Hocağnın temsil ettiği önyüzün ğamaçğ birlikteliği inkar edilemez; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletiğni ele geçirmek! Kesnizani Tarikatığnda da amaç her iki taraf için de aynı idi; Saddamğın kilit adamları.

Sonuç olarak; Fethullah Gülen Cemaatiğnin Kesnizani Tarikatı gibi Truva Atı işlevi gördüğünü söyleyebilirz. Cemaat BOPğun üslerinden biri haline gelmiştir. Zaman Gazetesi incelendiğinde ğKürt Kimliğiğnin oluşumuna verdiği destek açıkça görülecektir. Said-i Nursiğnin ğKürtçüğ yapılamadığı bir ortamda Fethullah Gülen Cemaati Kürtçüler ve Türkçüler gibi ayrı kitleye ayrılabilmiştir.

Bugün Cemaatğin içten içe Kürtçüler ve Türkçüler rekabetine sahne olduğu da gizlenmiyor. Cemaatğin Türk Toplumuğnun en önemli vazgeçilmezi olan İslam üzerinden CIA ve MOSSADğın operasyon üssü haline geldiği de artık meydandadır. 

Nitekim Flash TVğde ğFethullah Gülenğin Rüyasığ olarak verilen ilginç bir haber vardı. Hocağnın ağzından çıktığına hiç ihtimal vermediğimiz veya vermek istemediğimiz, Holywood yapımı olduğunu düşündüğümüz rüyada ğandıçğ ve ğgünlükğ ile ilgili olduğunu bildiğimiz ilginç bir ayrıntı vardı.



*KOL GİBİ GEğDİK!*

Hoca rüyasında Türkiyeğye dönmek istediğini ama ülkeye giremediğini anlatıyordu. ğAma sadece kolum Türkiyeğye giriyordu.ğ diyordu. 

Bu cümle ğandıçğ ve ğgünlükğ operasyonlarını başardıklarını müjdelemek için kullanılmıştır. Yani Hocağnın ağzından ğTürkiyeğye kol gibi geğdik!ğ denilmiştir. Flash TV o haberi tekrar yayınlarsa ne demek istediğimizi daha iyi anlarsınız. 


Flash TVğnin Haberinden Sonra Kopan Fırtına

Askeri Yargıtay Başsavcısığnın Andıç sahte değil!ğ açıklaması ile ğgünlükğ tartışmasının Nokta Dergisi üzerinden daha yoğun bir şekilde gündeme oturması Flash TVğdeki rüya haberi üzerine geldi. 


Gizli Servisler Savaşı mı?

Aslında ğandıçğın sahte olduğu söylenebilir. üünkü gerçek andıç ile gerçek olduğu iddia edilen andıç arasındaki farkı biliyoruz. Burada Cemaat elemanının ya da Cemaatği kullanan gizli servis elemanının ğandıç oltasığnı yutması üzerine birilerinin Türk Genelkurmayı aynı elemana/elemanlara ğgünlükğ oltasını salladığını ve onun da yutturulmasını organize ettiğini söyleyebiliriz. 

Daha açık ifade ile Genelkurmayğı faka bastırmayı hedefleyenler fena şekilde kapana kısılmış görünüyorlar. ğDeşifreğ olanlar üzerinden ğKesnizaniğnin Türk versiyonuna esaslı bir karşı hamle yapılmıştır. Biz TSKğyı bu karşı operasyonundan ötürü alkışlıyoruz. 

AVA GİDEN FENA HALDE AVLANMIşTIR!

Saygılar

SESAR
2 Nisan 2007
http://www.sesar.com.tr/Analiz/kesn...k_versiyonu.doc

----------

